
Btrfs Coming to Fedora 33 is in my opinion for the hackers in the world - Dcaptjack
In my opinion ext4 is more secure and it is boring but I have faith in it... btrfs opens A WHOLE SYSTEM IF COMPROMISED...easily hacked.<p>Fedora would have been better to go ZFS and root it...YES?<p>I was a convert to Fedora until 33 RAWHIDE for hackers......no faith in it now as REDHAT doesn&#x27;t use btrfs as it is buggy and loses data.
======
Dcaptjack
Hackers use tigerVNC to hack Fedora....to get snapshots under a btrfs system.

